# White Dogs can't jump



## Rylee (Sep 9, 2007)

That is what my husband jokingly says about Rylee. He just turned 1 and is perfectly healthy but he just can't jump. He goes up the stairs doing a bunny hop but he can't jump on to anything except the small stool we have by our bed (our bed is high so our 2 other dogs use this to get up). He can not jump on the couch, or into the car. I friend has a Havanese that is about the same age and she can jump like crazy and it looks like this formum is full of dogs that can jump. Just wondered if there is anyone else that has come across this and if there is a way to work at getting him to jump. He does have short little legs (he is on the small side at 8lbs very well proportioned) so don't know if this makes a difference? Anyways thought I would throw it out there and see if anyone jumps at it (no pun intented) 

Laurie-Ann


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Just wait..... adorable Rylee may surprise you when you least expect it.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

HAHA! Funny story. Goldie is white too and she will jump on the couch and thats IT! Not on the bed, into the car... nothing else. It took a LONG time before she would jump on the couch. Stogie on the other hand can clear an xpen or gate from a standstill.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Biscuit isn't too jumpy either. He can jump up onto furniture but has no clue how to get into the car. His parents jumped into the breeder's arms, but he has never done this either. They are all different. Have you had his patellas checked for luxation---just a thought.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper takes 2 or 3 tries to get up on the sofa. He tries a running jump but usually hits the sofa with his chest and bounces off. Lately he's figured out that he can use the big dogs' bodies as a launching pad to get up on the sofa. He'll jump on them and then up to the sofa.

We don't have stairs.

I just thought this was a feature of the breed because they're height challenged :suspicious: (Our other dogs are goldens, a Ridgeback and an Akita).

FYI Pepper is 9-1/2 inches at the withers and 12.3 lbs.

Wanda


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Mirabel isn't a jumper either. She does a running flying leap outside but will not jump up on anything.


----------



## Rylee (Sep 9, 2007)

That is funny. Rylee is 9" & does try to make a run at the couch but bounces back & the hardwood floors don't help. Our other 2 dogs are lap dogs (10 lbs) so he doesn't have that as an option, but boy that is a smart idea. Thanks for letting me know there is another one out there that finds this a challenge.

Laurie


----------



## Rylee (Sep 9, 2007)

After I looked up what a patellas was I can say no, I have not had his knees checked but they seem fine. I will mention it to our vet the next time I see her. Thanks for the suggestion.

Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper did not jump on chairs or anything until he was 9 or 10 months old. we came home one night expecting him to meet us at the door and there he was peeking from around a chair. we proceeded (with cheese) to have him jump on everything in the house. 

However, I have heard that you should keep them from jumping until they are 15 months or so-- so that their growth plates close. so maybe Rylee just knows whats best (it is however impossible to keep a Hav who wants to jump from jumping)


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Both of my girls jump everywhere, onto the couch, bed, into the car...shoot Pirelli has jumped onto the kitchen table...she only did that once. In fact Pirelli doesn't know how to jump if he dad is around! She knows he will pick her up, if it is just she and I she will jump. Who knows, maybe he just spoiles her to much. The other one jumps everywhere and onto anything.

Erin


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi jumps just fine. He can even get on and off our bed ok, and it is high. Shelby jumps ok, too, except on and off the bed. She is a little shorter than Kodi, so it might be a little harder for her.

Except in the hotel. I guess hotel beds are not as high as mine, because she got on and off their beds just fine. And Kodi thinks it is great fun to jump across from bed-to-bed. We had two double beds in the hotel, and he makes a game out of it.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy is a jumper/flyer/runner. lol He has been doing flying leaps off our couch (superman style) since he was 13 weeks old. At the same age he figured out all our stairs (up and down) and has been able to jump on all the couches and beds since he was 14 weeks old. They are all different.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Our white hav can't jump either! He was a total wimp about going down stairs too (he didn't start going down stairs until he was about 6 mos old). He doesn't jump on or off ANY furniture (he won't even jump in or out of the car). He also does a bunny hop move when he is going up the stairs. I figure agility is not in his future!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

omg melissa the first day that I come home and capote's on the wrong side of the gate and it's still in tact is the day he starts going in his crate while I'm gone!! lol. He gets darn close to jumping over but hasn't accomplished it yet. The cat is teaching him though..


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I guess black/brown/blonde/cream dogs can't jump either as Kubrick is horrible at jumping. He likes to get up onto his rear paws but that's about as far as he gets. He does do the running jump onto the couch but I put him down right away as he isn't allowed on the couch when he's not asked to be. However, he does love to jump OFF the couch whenever he wants and yes, it's absolutely impossible to keep him from doing it.


----------



## Sandra (Aug 2, 2007)

Our Halley turned 1 yr today and cannot/doesn't jump onto or off of anything....thinks she can't--she is somewhat small Hav (and white). Her sister, Glory is 2 and since puppyhood has been jumping on and off of anything!! But Glory is larger and taller than Halley...maybe it does have to do with their height (?) 
Sandra


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, Nico is a black dog and he's not much of a jumper. He can't jump onto the furniture (I view this as a plus, of course) and he won't jump down. He'll sit on the edge of the couch and whimper until someone puts him down. On the other hand, he's only 5 months old, so maybe the jumping thing will come in time. I'm actually happy he doesn't jump up on things, because I don't want to have to worry about him falling off. Desi (also a black dog), on the other hand, can jump onto the furniture. But he's 3 pounds heavier and a few inches longer than Nico (Nico is 8 lbs, Desi is 11 lbs), so that doesn't surprise me. Nico has no problems with stairs, though. He goes up and down at breakneck speeds.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sandra said:


> Our Halley turned 1 yr today and cannot/doesn't jump onto or off of anything....thinks she can't--she is somewhat small Hav (and white). Her sister, Glory is 2 and since puppyhood has been jumping on and off of anything!! But Glory is larger and taller than Halley...maybe it does have to do with their height (?)
> Sandra


You might be right about height and legs making a difference. While Bugsy isn't particularly "large" at 10.8 lbs, he is pretty tall (or should I say leggy, if a Hav can be leggy) and stand 10.5" or 10.75" and is an excellent jumper


----------



## Rylee (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone, you have eased my mind that there is nothing too unusual with Rylee. He is just the first dog we have ever had that can't jump (not that we really care if he does or doesn't). What I find funny is that he asks to be helped up on the couch and wants to keep going until he is on the back of the couch. He loves to be high so we know he isn't afraid of heights.

Laurie


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

The only one of mine that I have caught up on the couch is Preston and with his legs being so bad, he's the one who shouldn't be jumping. But my boys are allowed to jump on the furniture, I'm a meanie.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora is willing to give lessons! She is naturally a pretty calm dog but I will say she is a jumper. Just the other day, we were walking at the Rose Bowl to meet the new training club members and there is a big stone fencing along the side and Dora jumps 3 feet up and just walks along that. I really don't like her doing that stuff. Not sure if it is her agility training that encourages or if she just likes to be up high but she often finds the high route. 

Sigh... I also let them them on the furniture... Dora's favorite spot is the back of the couch too!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Laurie-Ann - that is really too funny. MY Lily - who is white has the hardest time jumping too (now mind you she is a little fatty at 17.5 lbs) and when she wants to get on the bed, she runs around the room to get a running start!! While my black and white & black & tan guys, jump anywhere, anytime!!
Laurie

ps - I am Laurie Ann too!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ricky has always been a jumper. He is quite big and tall, 15.5 lbs. He jumps off the 3rd from bottom step (deck or indoor stairs) when he's racing around or in a very playful mood. He can jump on, off, around the couch and basically use it as a jumping board for getting to the other side of the room. Yup, we let them jump on the couches, what can i say. It gets a little kookoo in here when they do their RLH! lol That was one of the reasons I wanted a Havanese. To spread a bit of the craziness around. LOL

Sammy was 7.5 months when we got him. He couldn't jump down nor up onto the couch, and wouldn't go down stairs. After a couple of days of whimpering and us coaxing him down the steps, he started doing it on his own. If he wanted to keep up, he had little choice. Poor guy.  He whips around, jumping like a grasshopper every chance he gets now. All 9 lbs. and 9" high of him!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I would say count your blessings. Smarty is a real jumper and we have to watch her all the time. She flys off the back of the sofa and has been doing so for months. There is nothing in this house she can't get on if she wants something. We say she is part cat and we are not pleased with all the items she has ended up with when you thought she could not get to them.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

My little one, Buffy can't jump either. She waits to be lifted onto things like the couch. She's run up to whatever it is, sit and point her head up at wherever it is she wants to be lifted. So cute. She is quite tiny, under 11lb and half the size of her sister. When she's in the yard, she bunny hops around rather than jumping.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sandi- Maddie is just like Smarty! She has zero fear of jumping, and will jump off of anything. I have to constantly watch her and catch her before she jumps off the back of the couch. She does have long legs, so maybe that's the reason? When we did obedience training, she would jump up several feet in the air while heeling, just out of joy. What are you going to do?


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

It sounds like every Hav is different. Racquet was afraid to come down the stairs the first month because I always carried him down in the morning to go outside. At four months he started running and jumping like crazy. He is a very big boy which must be some advantage for jumping . 
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, what Rylee doesn't have in the "jumping" department he makes up for in the "cutie pie" department!:becky:


----------

